# ducked air conditions



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2013)

OK ,, I don't know if this as been asked before, but here we go. I have a MH with 2 air conditions that I can run at the same time. But the question I need help with is this. When I turn on the ac, one or both and set the thermostat on a set degree, and run mold on automatic cool is it suppose to run cool, down at the select temp and then cut off,  just like your ac does in your home? Well I can hear the compressor coming on and off, but the fan keeps on running and never shut down. I have it parked out side the house and it is plugged to shore power with ONE AC on, the thermostat is set at 80 and it runs and cold down. during the day it continually runs, but when the Temp drops at night it will shut off no compressor running, as I think it should. But why want it shut off completely when we are camping. I have laid there at night and listen to the compressor come on and off while the fan will run continually. So any problem here?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2013)

Hollis there should be a setting on the thermostat that will shut the fan and all off when set temp is met.  Think on mine you set it to auto.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2013)

I do Nash and when camping we put the stat on the temp we want and the ac mode on auto cool, but the compressor shut off and the fan still  runs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

well for whats it's worth ,, my new MH does the same thing ,, all 3 a/c units will run (fan only ) after the compressor shuts off ,, but they do shut off after the "cycle " is done ,, i guess they do that to keep air circulating ,, mine will shut off about 10 mins after the compressor does ,, just my 1 cents worth ,,


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 20, 2013)

Hollis, I would like to know what thermostat you have.  send me a pic.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ken I will send it to you tomorrow, also does this sound right for the size of my topper 122''x47''.


----------

